

Ask HN: S-Corp in Delaware, located in California - white

Hi guys,<p>I'm looking for a good advice.  (Yes, I'm assuming this is not a legal advice and you're unlikely professional accountants here. ;)  But real world experience is what values.)<p>We're forming a new S-corp.  I'm planning to do this in Delaware.  However, both me and my partner are located in California.  We'll do consulting and few Internet ventures under it, however, during the first days (months), the most income will come as consulting for other California company.<p>I heard that California  state requires everyone who do business in CA to have a special entity of company BOTH in CA and state, where you're originally incorporated in. (This is not an actual quote, but something that I heard.  I might be wrong.)<p>Do you have any better knowledge about this?  I'd really appreciate your help.<p>On the other note, I'm also planning to run the company myself, including accounting.  I'm pretty much okay with Quickbooks or whatever is needed to keep the books.  However, my knowledge is pretty limited on taxation issues.  So I'd also be very thankful on ideas of outsourced accountants and the typical cost of such service.  References would be great.<p>Thanks.
======
jwb119
My _very_general understanding of this is that you have to register the S-corp
in Delaware and then "foreign register" the Delaware S-corp as a California
entity..

~~~
tallanvor
That is my understanding as well, although I haven't had to worry about doing
it myself yet.

------
white
The best idea I got on this matter, is the link to
[http://www.maximumassetprotection.com/scripts/Download.aspx?...](http://www.maximumassetprotection.com/scripts/Download.aspx?filename=Article_\[California_Registration_Requirements_for_Foreign_LLCs\]_2008_Summer.pdf)
\- California Registration Requirements for Foreign LLCs by Jacob Stein.

While I can find pretty solid grounds not to incorporate BOTH in DE and CA,
for doing some of Internet projects; I'm still concerned about the consulting
which is going to take place over here.

